# Roots



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2016)

so i am getting ready to clean up after my recent harvest and i normally throw the root balls into the woods and crush it up good so it wont be recognized as anything but i got a mild buzz on and wondered if people do anything with their roots. i found some articles lauding roots as an ingredient in a salve. some saying teas, some powder and some juiced. some say there is no cbd in them. some articles say there is a store of cbd. it appears to have been a mainstay in some ancient and not-so-ancient remedies. anyone here have any experience? thanks... of8.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2016)

I have not ever used them, maybe you should and report back...how bout that?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2016)

i will do that, rose. hopefully it will be a)positive and b)helpful for others. i have rec'd so much help from this forum, i hope i can give back.

i have 4 root balls that i think i am going to work on tomorrow instead of tasks which mrs fogey would consider importnant...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2016)

What will you do with them? I wonder if they would be beneficial in lotions... hmm


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2016)

First I need to clean the root ball. That might decide it right there, depending on how my patience is... :/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2016)

The roots of many herbs and plants are beneficial.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 26, 2016)

sorry. due to circumstances beyond my control, i need to start this project next week. too many brownies for the old fogey this week...


----------



## zem (Mar 26, 2016)

i let everything dry brittle in an open bin then everything becomes powder and i crush it and throw it with regular garbage. i have a roof greenhouse full or veggies that i just throw all leftovers from the roof into the garden and every now and then it gets spread around. there must me some nutritional value from roots but i doubt that they will have any psychoactive effects, but why not try. i found DWC roots to be thick and carrot like. if i were to make edible roots, i'd try that. growrock roots are like thin and tough hairs, i imagine they would need a lot of boiling or a presto cooker to make them well enough to chew on. I will wait for your report when you try it, hope it goes well


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 26, 2016)

I am actually not going for the psychoactive compounds, zem. I am hoping for the analgesic compounds. I get too stoned off my brownies already...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2016)

fun fact #1 - taking apart the root ball you can find distinct zones where the plant was transplanted to larger pots. in my case that was 4 zones, 1 of which i threw away because it had the foam thing i used to clone them in. 

fun fact #2 - if this does not work well or maybe even really well, this is not going to be something i try again. what a pain in the rump. your results may vary if you grow in something other than soil...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2016)

slow cookered the root balls for about 24 hours. filtered the 'tea' thru a coffee filter and drank a quarter cup. going to see it i feel anything...

i am going to dry to roots now and grind them up to see if the powder does anything as well. this is all very unscientific. i didn't weigh the root balls or measure the amoutn of water i slow cooked in. i do know i am going to be getting more than my fair share of dirt though...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2016)

You mean you have had your daily requirement for soil? lol.... I am glad you are doing this so I don't have to.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 16, 2016)

lol... after waiting an hour, i broke down and ate a brownie. dr. fogey found that a quarter cup of dirt-based tea had no effect on the fogey test subject...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana (Apr 18, 2016)

Found much humor in this experiment!  Did you ever get to the "salve" part of the experiment?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2016)

I have not yet, DD. I know keef was posting about making a salve. How do I make it? My hope was to get something akin to aspirin from the roots but they were not dry enough to grind up yet. If my aspirin aspirations fall thru I will be going the root salve route. If you have a recipe though I will give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2016)

the roots experiment was a failure. i tried a teaspoon of the ground roots. nothing. i tried a tablespoon and still nothing. tastes awful. i am not going to continue...


----------



## SHOT (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogey its good, at least u tried amd thank u for letting us know the results. Wish u the best of luck in your future experiments


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 13, 2017)

i found my bag of ground up root powder a few weeks ago. i thought mrs fogey had tossed the bag. i recently purchased some capsules and a capsule filling rig so i could make hawthorne powder caps for my blood pressure so i decided i would try to make some cannabis root powder caps. i tried 4 the other day (0 size capsules) because i was achey and i went to work. about a half hour into working i found i had a low background buzz going. i felt relaxed and talkative and was pretty pain free. so i am thinking my original impression was maybe a bit premature. it is not strong medicine but i think it is going to become part of my daily routine for work. i could not function with a brownie or smoke buzz but this low frequency back ground buzz is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks like you stumbled onto the "Ancient Chinese Secret" OF.....I did find it humorous that you drank mud pie water :rofl:

Your the man in my book, rock on brother !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2017)

i was at work a couple of weeks ago and one of my coworkers said 'ancient chinese secret ' and that triggered the response 'ancient chinese secret huh?'. being old, we both laughed. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzixL7Ef-bI[/ame]


----------



## lowrider82 (May 30, 2018)

The whole plant used to be used in anient times.  Be nice with modern testing to see what actual benifits would be able to come from the roots.


----------

